# Finally finished my Model 929 with Fast Fire III



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

After trying a number of Red Dot sights on my Model 929 I finally settled on a Burris Fast Fire III on an Allchin mount.

It's light and balances the gun perfectly. And it shoots pretty well too.

At 15 yards I get one ragged hole. At 25 yards I'm getting 1 - 1 1/2 inch groups from the bench. Off hand I'm able to keep all shots inside the A-Zone of a Bianchi Target. With my shaking that's good enough for me.


----------

